

Swarm App by Foursquare - josephwegner
https://www.swarmapp.com/

======
alttab
"Keep up and meet with your friends." That's all the information I get for my
e-mail address?

I can keep and meet up with my friends using Facebook and gchat. Why do I need
Swarm? You haven't given me a reason to.

